# Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.



## CarnageDark (10. April 2012)

*Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Ich  suche gerade ein Netbook für maximal 400€. Wichtig sind mir ein mattes  Display, damit man das auch mal auf dem Balkon und draußen nutzen kann  und eine möglichst lange Akkulaufdauer. Auf dem Netbook sollten alle  wichtigen Officeprogramme laufen, werde es hauptsächlich zum Arbeiten  nutzen.

Ein großes Notebook habe ich bereits, aber das ist mir einfach nicht mobil genug.

Was würdet ihr mir preisleistungsmäßig da empfehlen? Das Display sollte zwischen 11 und maximal 13 Zoll groß sein.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Z. B. HP ProBook 4330s, Core i3-2330M 2.20GHz, 4096MB, 320GB, Windows 7 Professional (LW819EA/LW820EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## CarnageDark (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Das sieht schon einmal ganz gut aus, aber wenn ich es bei einem Shop den ich kenne bestelle, dann wäre es 160€ über meinem eigentlichem Budget. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja noch was vergleichbares für ca. 400€. Wenn ich da etwas Abstriche machen muss ist das nicht schlimm, hauptsache ein nicht spiegelndes Display und Officetauglich.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Das HP ProBook ist schon klasse, allein der Alubody macht schon was her und wird der Haltbarkeit etwas tun.

Ein Shop den ich kenne? Muss es ein dir bekannter Shop sein?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Geizhals spuckt auf die schnelle mal die hier aus:
Notebooks & Tablets/Notebooks mit Display-Größe bis 13.9", Display-Typ: LCD matt (non-glare), CPU-Kerne: Dual-Core, CPU-Takt: ab 1.5GHz, Hauptspeicher: ab 2GB | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Die Thinkpads sollen ganz gut sein, allerdings hab ich eher wenig Notebookerfahrung.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Die "alten" Thinkpads ja, aber die aktuellen von Lenovo haben weniger gut in den Tests abgeschnitten.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

@Hansvonwurst
Die von dir aufgelisteten Notebooks haben die kleinsten CPU`s, da macht das Arbeiten wenig Freude.
Ein i3 oder i5 sollte es m. M. n. schon sein.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Och, ein AMD E- oder Atom bringt eigentlich genug Leistung um eine Schreibmaschine zu ersetzen...
Ich kenn Leute, die machen das noch mit einem Pentium 4 @1,8Ghz.


----------



## Superwip (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Ich würde das ThinkPad X121e empfehlen, wenn du 50€ drauflegst bekommst du die Core i3 Version mit erheblich mehr Leistung.


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Meine Freundin hat ein ASUS mit E450 und das macht definitiv keinen Spaß.
Selbsz Youtube Videos in FullHD ruckeln manchmal, das ist wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Mit einem geringen Aufpreis bekommst du einen i3 und hast ausreichend Performance.


----------



## CarnageDark (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Danke für eure ganzen Antworten. Das x121e hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt, leider gibt es da sehr viele Berichte von einem Konstruktionsfehler, deswegen möchte ich das Risiko lieber nicht eingehen. Ich habe im Moment die beiden auf dem Radar:

Hier fehlt leider das Betriebssystem:
Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E325 700D518 1297A26 bei notebooksbilliger.de 

Und dieses Modell für 450€ mit Win 7
LENOVO U260 M5923GE Core i3, 4GB RAM bei notebooksbilliger.de

Sind die beiden gut oder habt ihr noch gute Alternativen?


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Vielleicht noch meine Neuanschaffung, mit der ich super zufrieden bin: HP Pavilion dm4-2100sg (QJ416EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Allerdings Glare Panel.


----------



## CarnageDark (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*



sysprep schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch meine Neuanschaffung, mit der ich super zufrieden bin: HP Pavilion dm4-2100sg (QJ416EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> Allerdings Glare Panel.


 
Das ist ein 14 Zoller oder? Das wäre mir dann zu wenig Unterschied zu meinem Notebook, das ist ein recht gutes HP mit 15 Zoll.

Ich hätte jetzt wohl zum U260 gegriffen, aber das hat eine Lederoberfläche, das ist nicht so mein Ding.^^


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Ja, 14 Zoll.

Dann wird das Lenovo E325 das Richtige für dich sein oder?
Zumindest wenn du auf das optische Laufwerk verzichten kannst.


----------



## DiabloJulian (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*



sysprep schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat ein ASUS mit E450 und das macht definitiv keinen Spaß.
> Selbsz Youtube Videos in FullHD ruckeln manchmal, das ist wirklich nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
> 
> Mit einem geringen Aufpreis bekommst du einen i3 und hast ausreichend Performance.



Nur dass du beim i3 nichtmal FullHD abspielen kannst......


----------



## sysprep (10. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*



DiabloJulian schrieb:


> Nur dass du beim i3 nichtmal FullHD abspielen kannst......


 
Das ist jetzt wirklich ein Brüller, sorry.


----------



## Patze93 (11. April 2012)

@Diablojulian wer hat dir denn das erzählt


----------



## sysprep (11. April 2012)

*AW: Netbook für Uni mit mattem Display für ca 400€ gesucht.*

Er scheint den i3 mit der atomaren Intelwelt verwechselt zu haben


----------

